# what is the best university for master in pure mathematics in germany??



## zxasqwcde (Jan 19, 2015)

university of bonn??


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

I would choose Heidelberg, Göttingen, Kaiserslautern, or TU or FU Berlin.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

In terms of teaching quality, German universities are fairly similar. Thus the topic boils down to where you WANT to study.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

zxasqwcde said:


> university of bonn??


Yepp...Master — Mathematik
Bonn has best reputation


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

Goettingen.


----------

